# DVD laufwerk : auf d./ kann nicht zugegriffen werden



## blizzard3mb (4. November 2007)

hallo 
nur wenn ich eine leere cd / dvd einlege und brennen will kommt folgende fehlermeldung :
auf d./ kann nicht zugegriffen werden
ich kann nicht mehr brennen 
ich habe auch schon gegoogelt aber keine erfolg


dank


----------



## Maik (4. November 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht solltest du noch ein paar Infos zu deinem System nachreichen:


Betriebssystem
Laufwerk-Fabrikat
Brenn-Software
Und bitte beachte unsere Netiquette bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank.


----------



## blizzard3mb (4. November 2007)

ja hast recht ich habe ein  packard bell IXTREME 6516 das laufwerk weiss nicht welche marke das ist also drauf stehen tut da RW DVD R/RW COMPACT DISC .........

ich habe auch schon mehrer leere cd / dvd ausprobiert aber leider ohne erfolg

mein betriebsystem ist windows xp und brennsoftware ist nero gewesen und das standard brennprog von windows


----------

